# Best light setup for Frontosa Tank?



## Cichfish (Jul 15, 2003)

I currently have a T5 HO setup on my 75G tank. Think the bulbs are ready to be replaced, what would be the best bulbs to look into? The light fixture is a T5 HO 48". On there right now I have a acintic and some other daylight bulb


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Well....as a matter of fact...I have a 48" quad t5HO setup and just replaced one of the bulbs today. I started a thread not too long ago talking about the bulbs that came with the tank appeared to be fading in color. It came with 2 10000k and 2 actinic. One ballast controls one pair of bulbs and one controls the other. When the fixture came the 2 10000k were on one ballast and the actinics on the other. I switched them around so I could have the option of running one ballast with one 10000k and one actinic without having to turn them all on at once.

I just got back from the pet store and purchased a zoo med ultra sun 6500k super daylight bulb. Took out one of the 10000k bulbs and put in the new bulb. Took a few minutes to reach full brightness but the pairing of this bulb with the actinic is VERY nice. I would recommend for sure. The next bulb I order will be a power-glo to replace the actinic. Then...when I can afford it....I am going to buy another ultra sun and another power-glo to go in the other slot.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Cichfish (Jul 15, 2003)

cool!...I will look into that Zoo Med Ultra Sun 6500K bulb.......how does the power glow look versus the actinic?


----------



## Cichfish (Jul 15, 2003)

where did you get yours from? any online stores?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I got mine through a local chain store...petco.

I have not seen the power-glo on my t5. I have seen them on t8. They bring out the reds and yellows more so than the actinic while still show casing the blues and purples.


----------



## Cichfish (Jul 15, 2003)

awesome!....I will check out petco...what kind of fish u got and setup


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

The tank in question is a 75g and most male peacocks with a few others.


----------



## Cichfish (Jul 15, 2003)

sweet!


----------

